# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  The Best Way To Summon???

## Sivason

How do you summon things like objects and DCs?

Share your best summoning method, or tell us what you want to be able to summon, and maybe others can suugest the best way you can do it.

One of my favorite tricks is to pretend that I have remembered something. I will just act as if I really do remember, for instance that I left a sports car, parked outside, and that I have the keys in my pocket. I may say this out load to add realism. "I am glad I have a fancy car outside, it will save me from having to look for one." :ike that.

How about you?

----------


## StephL

Thank you - great thread!
I like this remembering method - just expecting things seems inferior to that - while I did have little successes with it.
Like convincing myself, somebody is around a corner or something in a drawer.
Worked - and didn't work, too.
But with a "memory" attached - I am sure, that's more elegant!
With my dry spell up to two days ago - and more "urgent" plans besides - I am still yet to try out your tips for materializing/morphing something in direct view.
I take the liberty to copy paste that over:





> There may be easier methods than what I am going to explain. They may involve catch phrases like "confidence" or "just believe," but that is never really very helpful.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is learn to stop thinking of the visual field in a dream as solid or conforming to even the most basic principles of real life. To do this you start with simply attempting to rend or smudge the visual field. Start with an idea that you are looking at a chalk board. Put your fingers on a table top or wall and watch very closely. Feel as if it is a painting, not real. Now draw your fingers slowly down it and expect the visuals to get mangled and blurred like they would if you did this to a fresh oil painting. As soon as you can do this with your hand, practice doing this to an object simply by moving your hand slowly in front of the object. At this point you are not trying to reshape it, you just want to blur it or warp it. You are convincing your brain that this is just graphics like a painting that is still wet. Now move to doing this simply by visualizing the blurring effect. As soon as you can look at a candle and cause it to blur and melt simply by this method, it is only a short step to what you are after. You cause the object to blur and distort, then you see in your imagination/minds eye the new object form.
> 
> Hope that helps!



From here: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...rect-view.html

----------


## DreamHighlander

Objects works best for me. Most of the time it's when the dream gets a little violent. When something or someone is about to attack me, i manage to pull out a sword, or a machine gun or other gun. I just make myself think that i have that object.

----------


## LucasPotter

I find it easier to summon people than objects. In fact, I don't recall ever summoning objects!  :Oops:  However, it's much easier for me to summon celebrities than people I know in real life, I wonder why? Maybe it's because I've watched them over and over again without actually knowing them, so it's easier to picture their faces and their voices without feeling weird. For example, when I try to summon people I know in real life, I feel almost like I'm invading their privacy. Probably makes no sense, but it is what it is!  ::lol:: 

On the matter of "*how?*"... I just shout their names until they show up. It might be a little primitive and slightly too demanding, true... however, it works really well, sooo...  :wink2:

----------


## splodeymissile

I'm able to simply will them into existence.

----------


## FryingMan

I've done a couple of successful people summons, never tried objects (is light something you summon?).   First time it succeeded I commanded a DC which I wanted to appear, "<name>, BE THERE" pointing to where I wanted <name> to appear (while not quite looking there directly).   The second successful DC summon was hand-behind-the-back, which I really liked, "<name>, take my hand," (expecting <name> to be there), and pulled my hand around slowly to in front of me, and there was <name>!   My very first attempt in LD #2 was a "expect <name> to be around the corner" which didn't work.  It was probably more of a wish than solid belief, however.

----------


## Sivason

> I find it easier to summon people than objects. In fact, I don't recall ever summoning objects!  However, it's much easier for me to summon celebrities than people I know in real life, I wonder why? Maybe it's because I've watched them over and over again without actually knowing them, so it's easier to picture their faces and their voices without feeling weird. For example, when I try to summon people I know in real life, I feel almost like I'm invading their privacy. Probably makes no sense, but it is what it is! 
> 
> On the matter of "*how?*"... I just shout their names until they show up. It might be a little primitive and slightly too demanding, true... however, it works really well, sooo...




I get that exact same invasion of privacy feeling!!! Probably because there is a good chance I would summon them just so I could 'invade their privacy'  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

> I get that exact same invasion of privacy feeling!!! Probably because there is a good chance I would summon them just so I could 'invade their privacy'



Interesting -- I have only successfully summoned people I have seen in waking life, and either know their name or have made up a nickname for them (in anticipation of dream-invading their privacy  :wink2:  ).    The time I tried summoning someone I'd never seen (my partner in the competition) by name, I woke up as soon as I put my hand behind my back and called out "Ok, <partner>, time to get down to business!".    A real shame, I had a huge competition point-fest all planned out.

----------


## Sunyata

I like to yell commands out to the dream, haha. Something I do semi-often is to command the dream to be more vivid. Sometimes I become lucid and realize that colors, shapes, etc are a bit murky and not really solid. Then I just shout out a command like, "DREAM! BE MORE VIVID!" and stomp my foot down. Haha, and that usually works.

----------


## Sageous

You know it's funny: I read the OP and said, "Sure, I could share what I do to summon stuff, no problem."  But then I got to thinking... _I haven't "summoned" anything in years!_  I used to do it all the time, but these days it seems that whatever is in the dream is just fine for me -- or, if it is not, I simply leave the dream for another.  Oh, wait. Perhaps leaving the dream for another bit is a form of summoning?  Could be, I guess.

When I did summon things and people, I did it through a sort of conjuring, with an attitude not unlike your "remembering" something method, Sivason:  I would remember some detail or characteristic (if it's a person) about that which I wanted to summon, and then let the memory -- and the  object or person -- slowly form before me.  Sometimes I would add a wave of my hand, or perhaps slowly turn toward that which I was summoning, but generally it was just a conjuring, using memory as the "magical" fuel.

Funny that I don't do this anymore ... I'll have to look into that...

----------


## antoinette

I love this thread, I have difficulties summoning anything because when I yell too loud  it usually wakes me up a little, so all I do is just focus on the desire of the thing or person appearing and that doesn't always work. I've tried making people appear behind a door but without much succes either. I am however getting better at making stuff disappear, the unwanted stuff that pops up every now and again.

----------


## FryingMan

> I love this thread, I have difficulties summoning anything because when I yell too loud  it usually wakes me up a little, so all I do is just focus on the desire of the thing or person appearing and that doesn't always work. I've tried making people appear behind a door but without much succes either. I am however getting better at making stuff disappear, the unwanted stuff that pops up every now and again.



You might try the "behind-the-back" summon I mentioned above.   Just pretend that the person you want was already there, reach your hand behind your back and casually say "hey, <name>, take my hand" and bring your hand around to your front imagining they come along....

----------


## Meskhetyw

In the beginning, my desire was so strong that it actually got in my way. I learned early the trick of visualizing during the day. I would imagine a ball of light forming in my hand, then I would throw it at the ground, and in a plume of smoke the person/object would appear and I would usually add their first action or words to the mix. It wasn't long before this happened easily in low level lucid dreams, and it was just a small step to implement it in higher level lucids. These days I try to be less dramatic and more natural about it by creating dream scenes ahead of time, but I found it to be quite reliable overall.

----------


## FoxyGrandma3000

I've only willfully done it once.  I wanted to try out the possibility of throwing a fireball but I needed a target so I told myself there was a gator behind me.  And lo and behold there was a gator.  I was surprised by the fact it was an albino gator, but beggars can't be choosers.

----------


## Sivason

The very first time I got summoning to work took me about 5 dreams. I just wanted to hold a sword in one of my LDs as a goal. I finally had a dream were some people were fighting. I pretended to be confident and yelled over my shoulder to someone I was pretending must be there, "Quick, hand me my sword!" They did! I felt someone press the handle of a sword into my hand. I pulled it forward and sure enough, I was holding a sword.

----------


## SinisterDezz

I sometimes try to imagine the feeling of the object I want to summon, then poof! Huzzah!

I still have to create my new dream-sword! :-)

----------


## Sivason

Before I got the sword thing to work, I came close twice. I found a Tarot card in the 3rd dream and when I examined it, it was the Queen of Swords. In the 4th dream I disarmed a bad guy and was holding his buck knife.

----------


## Sibyline

I summon objects by sticking my right hand into my pocket. When I feel the object, I'll pull it out, and it will be fully formed by that time. It is quite a deep pocket, apparently.  ::D: 

I summon people by calling out their name. They will usually turn up next to me.

----------


## Voldmer

Summoning DCs is not my strong side, but often simply expecting someone to turn up around the corner works.

A couple of weeks ago I used the "narrative" technique advocated here on DV; I stated calmly, but firmly, "and the next thing that happened was that [name] appeared!"

The result was immediate: first the scene turned into grey mist, and then a quiet, but decisive voice said: "No!"

Having your dreams censored sucks!  ::lol::

----------


## StephL

I have read it before - and now in here several times - expecting to touch something/be touched outside of view - like Fryingman with people and Sivason with his first sword - I like it.
I guess, a tactile sensation does also stabilize that DC/thing in a way.
Riiight - what I take "home" for now - *pretend-remembering* and *reaching somewhere with my hands*.
I always did it only visually and only with expectation.

I will also try *vocalizing commands* to my "dream-machine" - like vividness, clarity.
This worked for summoning snow - letting it snow on my first snowman mission.
But in the next two dreams I went for that animated snowman again - it was easier.

What I did, was looking in the distance and finding something white - then being convinced that must be snow - flying there - and it was.
Thick snow - complete winter scene.
This vocalizing felt like it took dream-energy off me in some way - while "*finding*" was just easy and "cost-free".

----------


## Maxis

> Thank you - great thread!
> I like this remembering method - just expecting things seems inferior to that - while I did have little successes with it.
> Like convincing myself, somebody is around a corner or something in a drawer.
> Worked - and didn't work, too.
> But with a "memory" attached - I am sure, that's more elegant!
> With my dry spell up to two days ago - and more "urgent" plans besides - I am still yet to try out your tips for materializing/morphing something in direct view.
> I take the liberty to copy paste that over:
> 
> [insert sivason's method here]
> ...



I forgot to mention on the thread this quote was from--I actually tried this technique in an LD a few nights after reading this. Needless to say, it worked like a charm first try. The results were quite interesting as well (I was painting a door on a wall to teleport, and my subconscious ended up helping me by gradually making a very vivid actual door as I drew around the doorframe). Thank you, sivason!  ::D: 
When I'm not using that technique nowadays, I still stick to the old-fashioned, look away, will it to be behind me, look back.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I remember once when the Task of the Month was to play an instrument, and I used mantras to remember the goal in my mind. I found myself lucid in the warm golden glow of a beautiful afternoon, in someone else's house. I remembered my goal to play an instrument, but what could I summon? I decided I'd make the Ocarina of Time and play a tune from Zelda. I look at my hands and think. I reach into my pockets and imagine grabbing on to the Ocarina of Time, expecting it to be in my pocket. I grab it, and pull it out and in my hand is a small pig made of carved golden crystal. As much as I had obviously not summoned the right item, I didn't let it defeat me, I simply held the pig's snout to my mouth and blew through it, making a strange forced sounding whistling noise, like a bad recorder. I played the jungle theme on it and laughed to myself.

My main technique has always been to simply 'grab' for the item out of my vision and know it will be there. I've summoned heaps of things using this like an apple, drinks, 'lucid glasses' to help stabilise, etc etc. I haven't done any summoning in quite a while though!

----------


## Sageous

^^ That's a great story, DarkMerlin, and nice to see you posting again!

----------


## StephL

Wow Maxis - that sounds great!
I also love piping into a pigs nose - what a cool thread this is!

----------


## Voldmer

> I also love piping into a pigs nose



This just made me think about all the things we write in these forums ... God I hope no one quotes us out of context outside DreamViews.  ::D:   ... I'm afraid of reading my own posts now.  ::lol::

----------


## StephL

> Originally Posted by StephL
> 
> I also love piping into a pigs nose
> 
> 
> 
> This just made me think about all the things we write in these forums ... God I hope no one quotes us out of context outside DreamViews.   ... I'm afraid of reading my own posts now.







Thank you soo much for this pretend-remembering guys!!
I finally did it - my number one lucid goal - at least a first baby step: luucid daarting!!
Being in a house - I made a short pause - and really pretended to remember: yeah sure - they have a dartboard next room and arrows and everything! I saw it!
Went over - and sure enough - all there!
Not my specific darts - but that didn't disturb me - it was only a baby-step towards real training - I even forgot, what I hit - and threw only 4 times, and then got distracted - but anyway - really, really happy about this!
I was shortly worrying, if the oche (throwing distance) was dreamt correctly - but it felt so - my unconscious should by now really know, how it feels and is to throw darts - and it does!
Can't wait for a real session and profiting from it!

 ::yddd::

----------


## PKJacker

I've summoned things in the way you'd work with 3D modeling programs since it's what I'm used to when creating things.

I basically just first forget completely about my body, then focus my perspective on the area where I want the object to be, and right when I do that the basic object is already created, so all I need to do is just think of the little tweaks I want to make to the object and it just does it automatically. 

The only downside to this is that basically all of my attention goes to creating that object, but I never had it where after I finished the object my world would be changed or forgotten. 

Btw I use the method for both objects and DC's since they're the same thing, just DC's tend to move around more.

----------


## Memm

I seem to be terrible at summoning things, this is definitely an area I need to improve in. Just "expecting" something to be there almost never works for me, the method that has worked in the past was just walking around searching until the object I wanted came up, but this often wastes a lot of dream time. =[

I'm going to try remembering that I left something next LD! Thanks for the tip! =]

Also 3D modelling or morphing an existing objects sounds like an interesting idea! Perhaps I could try picking something up and moulding it like clay. Will report back with my experience. =]

----------


## Ctharlhie

This thread just sprang up, might be of interest. Seems quite similar to Dream Yoga techniques to develop flexibility of mind.

----------


## nitika

I tried many things for summoning people, objects and places. Some ideas I found here, others I have made up by myself. It never works with me when I spin around or pretend there is something behind me, behind these doors etc. But I have had great succes with cool machine I invented in my dream. Its a machine where you type your numbers (doesnt really matter which ones) and it takes you to the place you want to be. But I am having major problems with summoning DCs. I always find myself running around like a chicken, searching for the DC I want to see. Hate that! So will try to work on this more, cause LD like that is a waste.

----------


## FryingMan

A friend of mine does all his dream control via "computer menu".  He "taps" in the air and a menu system comes up, he selects "summon" or "teleport" or whatever and it always works great for him  :smiley: .

----------


## pepsibluefan

I don't have any experience with summoning personally, however I have heard opening a door and expecting someone to be there works. It could apply walking around corners as well. I guess you can pretend to be a magician and make the DC magically appear.

----------


## PKJacker

> A friend of mine does all his dream control via "computer menu". He "taps" in the air and a menu system comes up, he selects "summon" or "teleport" or whatever and it always works great for him



Sounds alot like Gmod.

I found another way when I was too lazy to summon things exactly as I wanted them, I just think of what I would like to have at the moment, then pull it out of my pockets. Only problem is that you'll need to enlarge it sometimes if it is normally bigger than 2 feet, just simple pocket logic.

----------


## RichardPena98

When i want to summon something, i usually try the " so and so will be around this corner or through this door," or i get a DC to tell me where they are

----------


## owtoty

What I do is just think about what it feels like when I reach into my pocket. This method only works for small objects, but it works every time for me. I've never tried to summon anything big or people yet.

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo a new DC summoning experience in LD #21 last night.  I tried  DC "around that bush" -- nothing (I was probably wishing more than expecting).  Then I immediately did the hand-behind-the-back summon attempt, and when I brought my hand around I didn't notice anything, but I kept looking and expecting and then the DC *materialized right in front of my eyes*!   Amazing.   It started as a solid red person-shape, then the red color melted away in multiple little circular pools shrinking down to nothing, leaving the "fully rendered" DC beneath and standing there!

----------


## Whatsnext

For objects I just reach into a hole or a box or something I can't see inside of and pull out what I want. People is a bit trickier for me, I usually have to call them or send them a text message and wait a little while for them to arrive. Fortunately my contacts list seems to have everyone in the world on it.

----------


## everandaday

I just pull people out of the ground. Asphalt seems to work best for me. I shove my hand in and feel around for the person's hand and pop them out. I don't usually need objects like car keys or anything, because I just work around them. Like I don't need car keys because I just get in whatever car I want and drive. If I do need an object it will be there like I've had it the whole time.

----------


## FryingMan

> I just pull people out of the ground. Asphalt seems to work best for me. I shove my hand in and feel around for the person's hand and pop them out.



Oh I *like* that!   Will put that into my summoning arsenal....

----------


## dowminator

What works for me is find a space where I want to spawn, a person / object, turn around and think hard of what you want, turn around and it's almost always there!

----------


## Voldmer

> I just pull people out of the ground. Asphalt seems to work best for me. I shove my hand in and feel around for the person's hand and pop them out.



I tried that one last night (thanks for the inspiration!)

On my returning quest for a particular DC, I decided to simply pull her up out of the ground. With some difficulty I pushed my arm halfway into the soil, grabbed on, and pulled ... And a slightly soiled green neck-tie emerged from the ground.  ::doh:: 

Tried it several more times after that, but found nothing at all.

Me thinks I need more faith in my own ability here ...  ::roll::

----------


## Sibyline

Inspired by this thread, I tried to summon a DC right in front of me today, and it worked! Only he was a CGI cartoon character. He got assembled body part by body part and I could look inside of him during the construction. Very cool. Too bad I wasn't content with him being a GGI guy, because I broke the dream trying to make him human. But it worked, and it never did before, so I'm happy.  :smiley: 
Afternoon DILD-DEILD chain: creating a 3D cartoon character from scratch - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Athylus

That's really cool sivason! I basically use the same method when I want a certain entity/object to appear. That is, if I get an lucid dream... it's a rare occurrence for me lol.

----------


## soundofslumber

I've always had trouble making things just appear out of nowhere. I usually have to find things inside of something (drawers, doors, boxes, etc) or make a person come through a door or whatever.
I designed dream tools in waking life to try to help make other things happen in my LDs since I'm not yet capable of just causing things to happen simply by wanting them to. I got the idea from an LD I had years ago where I was in the woods and was trying to make vines grow and move out of my way. I wasn't able to just do it, and using my hand/finger wasn't working well, so I picked up a stick and pretended like it was a wand and that worked really well lol. 
I'm trying to get to the point where I just always have my tool on me so I don't have to look/ask for it lol. I just had an LD earlier where I asked out loud for my "Lune Key" as I call it and a DC pulled it out of their pocket. =] 

I've used a remote control tool I designed before to cause things to happen and people to come through doors. I once used a wand to create a rainbow. I also used the wand to to help me teleport once.

----------


## LDQ

> You might try the "behind-the-back" summon I mentioned above.   Just pretend that the person you want was already there, reach your hand behind your back and casually say "hey, <name>, take my hand" and bring your hand around to your front imagining they come along....



I have been using this method recently and it works like a charm - both for objects and people.  Thank you for sharing.

----------


## dowminator

You: "Hey tree, grab my hand" 
Tree: "Ok"

XD

----------


## StephL

> Woohoo a new DC summoning experience in LD #21 last night.  I tried  DC "around that bush" -- nothing (I was probably wishing more than expecting).  Then I immediately did the hand-behind-the-back summon attempt, and when I brought my hand around I didn't notice anything, but I kept looking and expecting and then the DC *materialized right in front of my eyes*!   Amazing.   It started as a solid red person-shape, then the red color melted away in multiple little circular pools shrinking down to nothing, leaving the "fully rendered" DC beneath and standing there!







> Inspired by this thread, I tried to summon a DC right in front of me today, and it worked! Only he was a CGI cartoon character. He got assembled body part by body part and I could look inside of him during the construction. Very cool. Too bad I wasn't content with him being a GGI guy, because I broke the dream trying to make him human. But it worked, and it never did before, so I'm happy. 
> Afternoon DILD-DEILD chain: creating a 3D cartoon character from scratch - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Wonderful - huge congratulation!!

----------


## LGT800

I do sort of a brief meditation/ final fantasy summon style. i constantly had dreams of being unarmed in combat and needed to improvise an attack ;p

i think about the object and where i want it to spawn. I close my eyes, look down, exhale, and try to send a warm/ cold feeling throughout my body. I then slowly look up, open my eyes and inhale while envisioning a circle of light rising and sometimes tensing up my muscles if needed. it works for me nearly every time now.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I can't emphasize speaking aloud enough.

It's worked for summoning anything, from little objects, like a remote, to people. I'll tell myself that "x object is right behind me", and turn around.  Normally it doesn't work, so I'd say, "x object must be behind the bush, then" (I adapt this to my situation).  Lo and behold, there it is.

Works every time.

----------


## FallenSoldiers

Open a dream door and reach inside, expecting to grab the hand of your intended dream figure and pull them through. This also works using mirrors as liquid portals. Just reach in and expect to find the person you seek. As with most of these methods, your underlying expectation is absolutely key to your successful conjuring.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I thought of this while drifting off to sleep last night - thought it was somewhat creative.

Pull out a notepad and a pen.  Write down the name of the object/person.  Then expect it to appear in front of you once you look up.

Kinda like _Scribblenauts_.

----------


## FryingMan

I've now successfully summoned an item: I expected that I had a lightsaber hanging on my "utility belt", I reached down, "grasped it" and picked it up and expected it to be in my hand, and it was!   DC summons tend still to work very well, although there are occasional hilarious fails, like: I put in an order for "a beautiful blonde," to appear on a barstool, and what I got was two stuffed toys materialising on the bar  :smiley: .

----------


## ThreeCat

Up until now, summoning has been challenging for me.  I try to summon specific people and end up summoning random DCs who are then uncooperative.  Who knows what will happen tonight?  But I am going to try some of these methods--in particular the "Oh wait, _now_ I remember!" method.  I did start to do this today (trying to convince another DC that someone lived nearby) but they seemed confused.  They finally agreed, but said it would still take a while to get there.  Any thoughts on why this sort of thing occurs?

----------


## kikki0080

i actualy summoned people in my first lucid dream, i just told my self when i open this door there will be a person in there and then i open the door and there were a person in there.   ::D: 
But i never had luck summoning objects, i tried pulling out stuff from walls, imagine it was behind
 me, believing that it was around in the corner but couldnt find anything

----------


## FryingMan

For small stuff, reaching into your pockets is great.    I had 3/3 success in a great LD 2 nights ago in object summoning by telling DCs to give the object to me.    For example, "You have my wand, give it to me now."

----------


## StephL

I had a success in "summoning" with a new tactic. I wanted a fortune cookie for the ToTM, looked into a drawer but with forgetting to do it as usual, pretend-remembering it would be already there.

But there was something round of about the correct size, and what I did was something unusual for me. Normally I'm afraid to lose optics, or concerned with bettering it - but this time, I closed my dream-eyes half-way and let optics swim on purpose, imagining the blurry round thing to really be that cookie.
And it worked - upon re-focusing it was a proper fortune cookie. Well - not really proper, there was no wisdom inside, but anyway.

That's more morphing than summoning, but I guess one could do a lot of interesting things with this!

----------


## Box77

Usually, when it's about things, I don't think much about it, I just turn to see somewhere, knowing I'm gonna find it around if it's not in the next corner. It worked good most of the times, if not all. When it's about DC's, it's a little bit more complicated because of it depends on my confidence, how calmed I am and specially if I have a particular DC in mind. I don't know for large things, because of as far as I can remember I didn't need it so far.

Thinking about it, I think I could start summoning DC's the same way I do for things. Perhaps that way I could be able to achieve some personal goals about summoning certain DC's I have in mind.

----------


## ageofthunder

I try to close my eyes and stick my hand out to summon something
I remember trying to summon some object, when I opened my eyes it was just an odd cube in my hand, like it tried to come into being but didn't finish. Like if it were an undercooked cake

----------


## thefunze

I have recently developed a good method for summoning DCs. Depending on where i am,(its good to get yourself to an appropriate location first) I listen for the persons voice, like I imagine I can hear their faint voice in another room, then I go in the other room to find them. 
For example last night I was in a black void and I imagined I could feel the floor of a shower, its wet shiny floor surface, then imagined I could hear the voice of a girl I like....bingo

----------

